# Nephrurus levis occidentalis - first transluscent morph? DUW!



## saz1980 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there,

I bred this little fella at the beginning of the year, he is transluscent (ie, lacks white pigmentation). 

I have been trying to find out if any have been bred around the globe yet but haven't come across any. 

Thought I'd post here to see if anyone knows of any, and if so point me in their direction. 

Thanks!

Pickies when younger showing comparison of underside with normal sibling;

Normal clutchmate underside









Transluscent underside

















Pickies taken today...

No flash - sorry they are blurry

































Flash























[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry, I know nothing of this species, but the underside is strangely fascinating.


----------



## G7COG (Aug 6, 2010)

What a cool little gecko.

I love knob tails. Back in 2000 when I kept geckos they were like rocking horse poop!

How available are smooth and rough knobtails in the UK now?

Thanks,

G


----------



## saz1980 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, probably should change my profile, I live in Brisbane, Australia!


----------



## G7COG (Aug 6, 2010)

saz1980 said:


> Ah, probably should change my profile, I live in Brisbane, Australia!


No fair! ha


----------

